# Should I RMA a bad overclocking mobo?



## Mediocre (Aug 3, 2007)

Should I RMA my P5K because it only reaches 404 fsb (hard wall)...not to mention the nearly .1 vdroop? (supposed to hit ~500fsb)

I'm not asking if it is ethical/right/wrong/etc. I know the answers to those.

Its newegg btw, and I have 2 days left in which to return it (i'd have to go without for at least a few days while they send the new one)

Think its worth the hassle & morality issues?

Maybe rma for refund (~$180 - restocking fee) and get the p5k deluxe ($220)....


Just looking for ideas...I want a 24/7 OC @ around 450 fsb, even if its @ 8x...thats why I bought water...just having bad luck with mobo's...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 3, 2007)

i would try a different cpu if i was you before i did sth..


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Should I RMA my P5K because it only reaches 404 fsb (hard wall)...not to mention the nearly .1 vdroop? (supposed to hit ~500fsb)
> 
> I'm not asking if it is ethical/right/wrong/etc. I know the answers to those.
> 
> ...



I don't condine it, but RMA it based on the VDroop (a known issue).  I did that with a P5B deluxe and they waived the restocking fee because it was "defective".

I won't insult your intelligence by asking if it's the memory or CPU holding your FSB back...


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 3, 2007)

The vdroop would piss me off- maybe that could persuade you over the morality issues. However boards are never _garaunteed_ to achieve high FSB speeds.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> pretty sure its the mobo. wish I had a cpu to test...here's the history...
> 
> old p5n board (w/same cpu and ram) maxed out at 333fsb. Every bios update got me another 5mhz or so. Got liquid cooling (CPU/NB), set NB to 1.75V and now the board doesn't boot.
> 
> ...



lol.hey maybe if you hassle them, they`ll give u the RIGHT amount of money as well


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, I'll bite - what have you done to rule out memory?

Don't write off Gigabyte either - here's a good article: http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/08/01/taking_the_e6750_beyond_4ghz/


----------



## Glitched System (Aug 3, 2007)

Mediocre, what does the FSB strap do?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 3, 2007)

Changes the avalable RAM dividers...lemmie see if I can find that article...

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5k-deluxe-overclock.html

Good article on the board..see the FSB strap section...basically, each strap allows for different dividers (i.e. 1:1, 5:4, etc)


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 3, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Unless the board has bad dividers, its not the mem. I run it 24.7 @ 1167. When I OC past 404 I drop the FSB strap (to 266 i think) and select ~875mhz memory speed.
> 
> Its funny though, the memory won't run much higher than 1167...It is also the 'older' dominator's with the D9's (I think, purchased around 10/06)
> 
> ...




If you call them or do the on-line chat thing - they will probably let it slide, but make sure you tell them it's defective and specifically ask to waive the restocking fee.

Have you tried relaxing your memory timings near the "wall", or try slower memory speed???  I had to do that to get up higher on my Giga 965P-DQ6.  Whatever I did though, I cannot get higher than 480 FSB though myself.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 3, 2007)

I have relaxed the timings (if 5-5-5-18 is relaxed lol) still to no avail. I've set the RAM divider to 1:1 (so @ 404 = 808 @ 5-5-5-18) with no POST.

Even dropping the dividers. It buggs me that it hits the wall at such a LOW FSB..you would think I could at least POST (maybe its not stable, but POST at least...)

I haven't called. I think I'll wait til I get home. I wanna RMA for refund so I don't have to go without, but when I did that with RAM they hit me with the restocking fee. I even tried to setup a 'crossship' with the operator and they don't do that 

If worst comes to worst I'll pencil mod for vdroop..again, its the fact it won't POSt that bugs me...405 isn't that fast, especially @ x7 or x6 multi...

I almost have given up and resigned myself to 3.15 (350 fsb stable @ 1.35v)...as 404 x9requires setting to 1.675 V (reads 1.55 in Asus PCprobe)..If I could x8 @ 450 = 3.6 I bet it would take less V's...

I guess I'll update later tonight if I RMA...I may give up...it really is a hassle to change out your mobo (my luck I'd change it and the new one will top out at 366 or some BS)


----------



## vega22 (Aug 4, 2007)

bit late to the party but, heres my .02

i would push for the rma on the vdroop, regardless of the fsb wall.

if not, what the cooling like for your mobo? are the power regs getting good airflow? as it could be them getting warm that is causing the droop.


another thought, it was my understanding that the p35 was to support the 1600fsb cpus when they are released next year and it apears that your will, if only just. it may be that you have got a mobo that just scraped thru qa.


----------



## panchoman (Aug 5, 2007)

your board is fine, though terrible it may be. all asus p35 boards under the p5k deluxe (like yours or the vanilla version) have terrible vdroop and dont oc well. i would definently rma that and upgrade to a deluxe or premium


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

it's not ethical/right. You shouldn't RMA a good board just cause it doesn't overclock.  Now I know why prices are going up - because of idiots like you that like to send back good stuff. Just dont be a cheap ass and get a damn new mobo. 

pffft


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

Mediocre said:
			
		

> Think its worth the hassle & morality issues?


no


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 5, 2007)

ToW3RB0y said:


> it's not ethical/right. You shouldn't RMA a good board just cause it doesn't overclock.  Now I know why prices are going up - because of idiots like you that like to send back good stuff. Just dont be a cheap ass and get a damn new mobo.
> 
> pffft



Prices are going up ? 

What rock have you been under ?


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Don't be hate'in in my thread...


Don't be tell'in me what to do. I can do what ever I want.

edit - and you are the moron
edit2- you know it's not ethical or right to rma a good board, but you'll do it anyways.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 5, 2007)

rather be moron than more off  


some ppl are just wound too tight.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 5, 2007)

ToW3RB0y said:


> Don't be tell'in me what to do. I can do what ever I want.
> 
> edit - and you are the moron
> edit2- you know it's not ethical or right to rma a good board, but you'll do it anyways.



For someone who just recently joined the forum your not off to a good start.
We are a community and we do like to get along, and Mods DO enjoy kicking people out for verbal abuse. 
You didnt have to call him an idiot to make your point, it was unnecessary.


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

whatever. let him do whatever he wants. let him be the moron


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

who ever said i wanted attention?
lol you can't delete threads! you're not a moderator...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2007)

ToW3RB0y said:


> whatever. let him do whatever he wants. let him be the moron


It's perfectly fine that you do not condone the RMA of his board, but it's completely unnecessary to call him names. Like Reven said, we are a community here, and prefer to handle disagreements in a mature manner.

Please just let it go and forget this thread.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 5, 2007)

ToW3RB0y said:


> who ever said i wanted attention?
> lol you can't delete threads! you're not a moderator...



Consider this your first and only warning...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Prices are going up ?
> 
> What rock have you been under ?



Apparently I've been under the same one.

My first mobo was $35!

Now people are paying upwards of $235!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 5, 2007)

ToW3RB0y said:


> it's not ethical/right. You shouldn't RMA a good board just cause it doesn't overclock.  Now I know why prices are going up - because of idiots like you that like to send back good stuff. Just dont be a cheap ass and get a damn new mobo.
> 
> pffft



LOL....what would you know about increasing prices?  You have a shop purchased HP system! 

And the increased prices are due to the technology being better, not the odd mobo being returned here and there!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> And the increased prices are due to the technology being better, not the odd mobo being returned here and there!



In comparison to what we used to pay, prices are significantly higher :shadedshu

$60 "main line" cpu, $90 higher end cpu, $130-$150 high end cpu...


Now we're up to $100 mainstream cpu, $180-$230 for higher, and $1000 for HIGH end cpu.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> In comparison to what we used to pay, prices are significantly higher :shadedshu
> 
> $60 "main line" cpu, $90 higher end cpu, $130-$150 high end cpu...
> 
> ...



But you must admit m8, a lot of this is due to the advances in technology used to build these components


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> But you must admit m8, a lot of this is due to the advances in technology used to build these components



Fabs are a continuing expense and have always been in the past 

And its not like CPU dies have changed size dramatically either. Most CPU's are still around P3 size, and they're using much larger wafers now too.

But it can't be a "manufacturing expense" because the prices of dual cores and quads show this extremely well- The price of a single core was quickly squashed by dual core prices.

when will we see the first sub $90 dual core?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Fabs are a continuing expense and have always been in the past
> 
> And its not like CPU dies have changed size dramatically either. Most CPU's are still around P3 size, and they're using much larger wafers now too.
> 
> ...



I see where your coming from m8.  The companies know that PC hardware is big business now and they like to milk the 'enthusiast' for every penny they have


----------



## Grings (Aug 5, 2007)

while the top end gear may be a bit more expensive, the products a notch off top end are significantly cheaper, for example a e6850 is around £160-£170, where in 2003 or therabouts you'd be lucky to get the bottom of the range p4 for that price


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> while the top end gear may be a bit more expensive, the products a notch off top end are significantly cheaper, for example a e6850 is around £160-£170, where in 2003 or therabouts you'd be lucky to get the bottom of the range p4 for that price



Early 2003 ish you could get an Athlon XP 3200+ for that price.

*I paid $80 for my 2600+M when it was HOOOOTTT stuff!*

And it was a 2ghz AXP.

P4's weren't far off.

Prices are SIGNIFICANTLY higher now than they used to be.


----------



## ToW3RB0y (Aug 5, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL....what would you know about increasing prices?  You have a shop purchased HP system!


it's not a purchaced computer. 3991vhtes (my best friend) rebuilt it for me. My other computer got knocked out in a surge . I'm using it for until i get my new one. and i've noticed prices on stuff are going up due to what he's doing (rma'ing good boards). also overclocking, etc.... i'm not going to say anymore.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 5, 2007)

Nowdays almost everything is made for overclocking..cpus,vgas,mobos,rams etc etc..
it`s not an excuse of breaking sth..


----------



## Grings (Aug 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Early 2003 ish you could get an Athlon XP 3200+ for that price.
> 
> *I paid $80 for my 2600+M when it was HOOOOTTT stuff!*
> 
> ...



are you sure?, it released in may here for £650!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> are you sure?, it released in may here for £650!



Yep positive. Never paid over $100 for a CPU. This 3700+ was $70 when I bought it.

I was gonna dig up the newegg invoice, but apparently I used a different e-mail address.

I did manage to find a Mobo I bought back then, $65, and $50 for both, Nforce mobos.

My DFI Lan party was like $90, my infinity was about $75.

all USD.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Yep positive. Never paid over $100 for a CPU. This 3700+ was $70 when I bought it.
> 
> I was gonna dig up the newegg invoice, but apparently I used a different e-mail address.
> 
> ...


Prices have gone up compared to years past, but I doubt very much it is due to RMAs. Corporate greed has much more to do with it. They charge more, because they know they can, not because something is cutting into their profits.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 6, 2007)

I think its the increasing demand for hardware that makes the prices going through the roof.
Everything and everyone is using computers nowadays because they are growing more and more user friendly even to noobs .

Like comparing to 5 years ago...I remember mum paying $100 to add another 128mb of ram to my PC. CPU for $100 here that far back? NEVER ...High end cpu's have always been >$1000 here. 

CPU for $260 IMO is a bargain for a C2D! 
~$300 for a 21" LCD = What we payed for a 15" CRT 5 years ago


----------



## newconroer (Aug 6, 2007)

How come he only gets one warning and we get two or more ?


I don't see what the problem is. You have a 6600, so bump to 9x and use a stable 400FSB.

Using lower multi and higher FSB is generally not worth the hassle, as it still requires Vcore increase overall, and FSB/MCP voltage increase beyond that of the 9x400 approach.

If you want to push it, then yes, trying the deluxe might be a better avenue.


As for if it's ethical. Hmm, well, some businesses will take a return simply because the customer isn't happy. Newegg may not be one of those companies, so what do you do? Lie if you wish, but they can still deny the RMA. Components are tested upon arrival.

And LOL at whoever tried to knock this Towerboy, because his computer isn't 'teh hawtness.'   Oi, two rights make a wrong? Real mature!


----------



## Pyeti (Aug 6, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> CPU for $260 IMO is a bargain for a C2D!


i know! we get ripped off in australasia. god dam newegg not shipping overseas 
But returning a board just because it didnt overclock as well as you had hoped isnt ethical


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 6, 2007)

Pyeti said:


> i know! we get ripped off in australasia. god dam newegg not shipping overseas



www.staticice.com.au 
= teh sex


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2007)

newconroer said:


> How come he only gets one warning and we get two or more ?
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is. You have a 6600, so bump to 9x and use a stable 400FSB.
> ...



I run my 6600 on an 8x multi rather than 9 because I can still hit my max overclock (my board hits over 500FSB) but suprisingly, it needs less volts at 8x with the higher FSB and runs cooler for it, although I appreciate this may be the exception rather than the rule.

I personally have no morality issues with RMAing a board that as far as I am concerned is not functioning to my expectations, I appreciate some would argue that is wrong but to be honest, for every happy genuine RMA customer there are several unhappy genuine RMA customers as many companies (I appreciate not all) do not deal in "morality".

Other than that, I would try the lower multi, a Vdroop pencil mod and a little more voltage on the memory!


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to drop my multi to hit 400fsb (if I want to do it at less than 1.675V)

I've bumped it to 404 x 8 (1.4v) 24/7. Its actually been running a few C cooler than 350x9.

The vdroop is still .09V which is out of spec and I'm sure asus would RMA it for that.
However, I wouldn't go the ~1-2weeks without a mobo (PC).

As for answering the ethics questions - READ THE FIRST POST (POST #1)


> I'm not asking if it is ethical/right/wrong/etc. I know the answers to those.



And if you come into my thread and your explicit purpose is to hate, you get what you get. 
I don't get my friends to all sign up, find my posts, and troll...we all have better things to do (like boating, dirt bikes, street bikes...things that cost $$)
I would have deleted the whole thread as the newegg return is now up. But a quick email to asus should confirm a VALID RMA thru Asus for the Vdroop


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 14, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> like boating, dirt bikes, street bikes...things that cost $$



Just out of curiosity, what kind of dirkbike do you have? I've got a Yamaha TT-R 125 

as for the question about RAM'ing a board, i wouldn't know because I am new to returning and RMA'ing etc.... sorry.

EDIT and i know this thread was pretty much dead when i replied


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL its funny you brought this back to life....

As for dirt bike, I ride a 2001 - kx250, I bought it new...and got a lot of crap from my parents. I'm 5'7"...I can't touch the ground on that bike with both feet....but I've been riding long enough that I can handle it 

As for RMA'ing the board - I decided to BUY a new one, a RETURN my current on. I will be paying ~$20 in a restocking fee. That way I can sleep at night 

It will be here today....I'll let ya'll know where my new FSB wall is...hoping its around 500-560 fsb...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 19, 2007)

How's that new mobo?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 19, 2007)

415 max fsb, very similar to the last one 

So I ordered a quad core 

I'll let ya know on tuesday


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> 415 max fsb, very similar to the last one
> 
> So I ordered a quad core
> 
> I'll let ya know on tuesday



That's the spirit!


----------



## Glitched System (Aug 19, 2007)

http://forums.hexus.net/showthread.php?t=110267


Should help all you p5k users!


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 19, 2007)

Glitched System said:


> http://forums.hexus.net/showthread.php?t=110267
> 
> 
> Should help all you p5k users!



Ya, had that page bookmarked, but lost it yesterday when I formated, thanks


Still no help. Saw a little diddy about the 'clock overcharge mode' but that didn't help.

If my luck pulls through, I'll know if its a board limit or cpu limit on tues when the G0 quad comes            Now bring on the multi-threaded games


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 22, 2007)

w00t.

Max OC right now is 465x8 (3.7ish) at 1.47V, And its not even WARM. 31C right now....lets go further...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 22, 2007)

w00t!!!  Gotta love OC'in!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> w00t.
> 
> Max OC right now is 465x8 (3.7ish) at 1.47V, And its not even WARM. 31C right now....lets go further...


So I'm assuming you just had the rare bad chip?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 22, 2007)

guess so. I wouldn't call it 'bad', it did 333x9 at stock volts, but had a wall or something.

The new quad will post at 4.2Ghz (9x467) . Its not stable, and was getting hot. Just wait til winter!

 to a good cpu (hopefully it lasts a while)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> guess so. I wouldn't call it 'bad', it did 333x9 at stock volts, but had a wall or something.
> 
> The new quad will post at 4.2Ghz (9x467) . Its not stable, and was getting hot. Just wait til winter!
> 
> to a good cpu (hopefully it lasts a while)


4.2 huh? Time for some kick-ass cooling! TEC anyone? Muhahahahahahaha!!!!!!

But seriously, congrats on a killer chip. I can't wait to get my TEC cooled Intel up and running, then my next upgrade will be to ditch the E4300 and get a Q6600.


----------

